# Meet Send0 - AMA



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

Recently I was asked a pretty interesting question by a user, and it got me thinking that maybe others have questions they want to ask me about myself. 

I've provided some unanswered example questions below. As I said they are just examples, but you can ask me anything. I might not answer all questions, but I doubt there are many questions that I would not answer. 

So go ahead and shoot.. ask me anything

*Example questions:*

What's my education
What's my career
Am I poor
Am I rich
Why am I nice
Why am I a dick
Why do I sound smart on <insert topic here>
Why do I sound stupid on <insert topic here>
Why do I hate politics
Why am I so small
What's the largest I've ever been
Why do I like it here
Why did I put myself on TRT
What's it like having real ADHD (i.e. as in medically diagnosed, not just using the term to be humorous)
What hobbies do I have
What's it like being a moderator (so far)


----------



## TomJ (Sep 24, 2021)

Given the choice, do you prefer your men thick and long? Or big and girthy?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (Sep 24, 2021)

How do u know u have adhd? 
What are the signs? Leo? Libra? Hahaha


----------



## phooka (Sep 24, 2021)

Would you rather have a third nipple or an extra toe?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 24, 2021)

Hmmmm have you ever taken a dump in a shower while showering?? Not your own but maybe someone else’s.. ???


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2021)

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Given the choice, do you prefer your men thick and long? Or big and girthy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Why do I have to pick? Why not both?  😘


----------



## TomJ (Sep 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Why do I have to pick? Why not both?


Stop, I can only get so aroused. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

j2048b said:


> How do u know u have adhd?
> What are the signs? Leo? Libra? Hahaha


I was diagnosed, and it made sense at the time of diagnosis. For example.. as an adult, the hyperactive portion of ADHD can present itself as passive aggressiveness. This is not the same level of passive aggressiveness that you see from me on the board sometimes.. it's next level and pretty bad.

There are other symptoms too as well... but they are atypical. I will say that it's not accurate to really describe ADHD as the inability to focus or pay attention. If anything, you have too much focus on multiple things simultaneously. When it's bad, you can feel like you are stuck in a tunnel. It's almost paralyzing. Kind of hard to describe, but I can try harder and take another stab at it if you want me to.

I will say that over the years you develop coping mechanisms to help you function as part of society, but there are some things that the medication really helps you to control



phooka said:


> Would you rather have a third nipple or an extra toe?


No brainer... third nipple.



Badleroybrown said:


> Hmmmm have you ever taken a dump in a shower while showering?? Not your own but maybe someone else’s.. ???


I farted once, and popped a cork so to speak. Does that count?



CJ275 said:


> Paper or plastic?


Hemp!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 24, 2021)

_better then a gerbil😂😂😂✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️_


----------



## eazy (Sep 24, 2021)

What have you managed to avoid your whole life?


----------



## Spear (Sep 24, 2021)

What hobbies do you have? (Besides gym stuff)


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2021)

eazy said:


> What have you managed to avoid your whole life?


Vaginas  🤣🤣

(sorry Sendo, couldn't resist)


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 24, 2021)

What does Send0 mean


----------



## TomJ (Sep 24, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> What does Send0 mean


"Send zero pussy" if the theme of this thread is to be respected

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

eazy said:


> What have you managed to avoid your whole life?


Hmm.. there's a lot of things I could put here.

Let's say that I've been fortunate enough to avoid substance addiction. On a darker, and more cryptic note... I've managed to avoid becoming like my father.



Spear said:


> What hobbies do you have? (Besides gym stuff)


I like to collect Arcades and retro console games. I also like building fast cars; although it's been over 8 years since I built my last one. I also like wood working a bit, and even built a shop in my backyard for this hobby... which I sadly admit I've used less than I thought I would.



ATLRigger said:


> What does Send0 mean


Send0 is actually a name of a boxing character in an anime show. His full name was Sendo Takeshi; the Naniwa Tiger. The name of the show in question is Hajime no Ippo (the first step). If you like over the top manly shit, with lots of dick-centric humor, then I think lots of people would enjoy this show as well.

I used to be a boxer, I was okay but never good enough to go pro _(I mean who is... very few people)_. His style was an in-boxer, and one that relied on placing extreme pressure on his opponents. I had a similar style, but unlike the character in the show I lack power... that's okay though, because the great thing about boxing is that you don't have to be strong to win or to have fun.


----------



## Spear (Sep 24, 2021)

What’s your career? 

How old are you?


----------



## j2048b (Sep 24, 2021)

Spear said:


> What’s your career?
> 
> How old are you?


Fluffer

17 1/2 yrs old
.with a monster grip 😂


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 24, 2021)

If you could do anything you wanted to make a living, what would you do?

What is your biggest success in life?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

Spear said:


> What’s your career?
> 
> How old are you?


I'm an enterprise architect. I report directly to C-level executives, but I don't have any direct reports myself. Matter of fact I told them that I barely want to be responsible for myself, let alone other people. 

My job is kind of hard to describe, but I have to understand a vast array of technologies, create cohesive global architectures, and have big enough balls to spend anywhere between $1 million - $100 million at a time. I then tell people what to do, and they have to do it despite the fact that I am not a people manager  😁 

It sounds fancier than what it is. In truth, lots of people could do this job... but very few people have the balls or confidence to pull the trigger on anything that would spend between the dollar value I referenced.

Ironically my education is in biology and chemistry; yet I've never used my degree in a professional setting. LOL!

I am currently 42 years old.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Fluffer
> 
> 17 1/2 yrs old
> .with a monster grip 😂


damnit... and here I was trying to weave this complex and impressive story, yet in a matter of seconds you unmasked me for who I really am. LOL!


----------



## TomJ (Sep 24, 2021)

It seems like you would enjoy Baki. 

It's on Netflix and is basically "bloodsport: the anime" it's really dumb and over the top, but very fun

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> If you could do anything you wanted to make a living, what would you do?
> 
> What is your biggest success in life?


I had to think about this one for a second... 

Let's simplify it and say if I could do what I want as a career; taking money out of it... I would want to do something that allowed me to make a large impact to people's lives for the better. Ideally I'd like to be a Tony Stark kind of person, but more realistically I'd settle for being a lead medical researcher, humanitarian, or something similar.

My biggest success... abstractly I would say again not becoming my father. Fiscally or asset wise... and I would call this more of an accident, but I would say the Crypto boom that happened in 2017. I won't elaborate further on that, and people can use their imagination.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> It seems like you would enjoy Baki.
> 
> It's on Netflix and is basically "bloodsport: the anime" it's really dumb and over the top, but very fun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Yep, I watched Baki even before Netflix picked it up. It's way over the top, but I like it all the same. There's another one on Netflix that I liked that was similar.. Ashura something.. I forget the full name.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> It seems like you would enjoy Baki.
> 
> It's on Netflix and is basically "bloodsport: the anime" it's really dumb and over the top, but very fun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


More like death by bukaki.....


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I had to think about this one for a second...
> 
> Let's simplify it and say if I could do what I want as a career; taking money out of it... I would want to do something that allowed me to make a large impact to people's lives for the better. Ideally I'd like to be a Tony Stark kind of person, but more realistically I'd settle for being a lead medical researcher, humanitarian, or something similar.
> 
> My biggest success... abstractly I would say again not becoming my father. Fiscally or asset wise... and I would call this more of an accident, but I would say the Crypto boom that happened in 2017. I won't elaborate further on that, and people can use their imagination.


So you’re the mysterious benefactor who sent me $100K and a kidney! What a blessing!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

dted23 said:


> So you’re the mysterious benefactor who sent me $100K and a kidney! What a blessing!


Wasn't me.. I'm the one who anonymously sent you my butthole and pp pics, but you never responded


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 24, 2021)

dted23 said:


> So you’re the mysterious benefactor who sent me $100K and a kidney! What a blessing!


And a curse.

Because I didn’t need a kidney and the FBI are really interested in why the return address led to a storage unit with coolers of kidneys.

All that was left was a cryptic note:
_All life has an ending, our sum is nil, no.
All life has an ending, more from their life I will rend.
S. End 0_

I should have put it together sooner.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Wasn't me.. I'm the one who anonymously sent you my butthole and pp pics, but you never responded


With the new iOS accessibility features I can zoom and see it now: it’s a cute pp.

Not used to see a pp smaller than the pubes around it.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 24, 2021)

j2048b said:


> More like death by bukaki.....


One of my gym tanks has a stack of pancakes making the ahagao face to a bunch of bottles of syrup that says "pankake"

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

dted23 said:


> And a curse.
> 
> Because I didn’t need a kidney and the FBI are really interested in why the return address led to a storage unit with coolers of kidneys.
> 
> ...


dude... just dude

hahaha


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm surprised no one asked me why I'm nice most of the time, and then I appear to be a dick at other times. LOL

I was honestly expecting more questions that bordered on being a swift kick to the balls. I am disappointed  🤣


----------



## j2048b (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm surprised no one asked me why I'm nice most of the time, and then I appear to be a dick at other times. LOL
> 
> I was honestly expecting more questions that bordered on being a swift kick to the balls. I am disappointed  🤣


Then WHY???😂


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm honestly surprised no one asked me why I'm nice most of the time, and then I appear to be a dick at other times. LOL
> 
> I was honestly expecting more questions that bordered on being a swift kick to the balls. I am disappointed  🤣


I was gonna give you the roast you’re asking for but it’s not in my character.

Send0 you think you’re meaner than you are, you’re genuinely supportive and playful, but not mean spirit or cruel.

I wouldn’t even put you in the dick category. Mainly because I doubt you have one, you sound like a whiny p*ssy most of the time. Whatever balls you had must have atrophied a long time ago from a lack of use. I’d make you my b*tch, but I prefer someone with some fight or spirit in them, you’re a limper noodle than that excuse you were born with.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm surprised no one asked me why I'm nice most of the time, and then I appear to be a dick at other times. LOL
> 
> I was honestly expecting more questions that bordered on being a swift kick to the balls. I am disappointed  🤣


I shoot...

Did you have to hone your craft of coming off like an arrogant prick about diet and lab work interpretation, or does it just come naturally? 😁

(Just stirring the pot, i always appreciate you insight and learning from you)


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Then WHY???😂


hah..

My baseline is to be nice to people until they show me something shitty, or something I feel they should at least sit back and question about themselves... yes it's judgmental I know, I'm a flawed person. When that happens, I turn into a mirror and just reflect the same attitude back at them.

I think most people here like me okay, and the ones that don't like me... well it's because I mirrored them and they then in turn thought I was an asshole. Pot, kettle, black... and I'm okay with that.  😁

I'm still waiting for the questions that are going to make me go "oof" and grab my balls in pain. Come on guys, swing harder. LOL!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I was gonna give you the roast you’re asking for but it’s not in my character.
> 
> Send0 you think you’re meaner than you are, you’re genuinely supportive and playful, but not mean spirit or cruel.
> 
> I wouldn’t even put you in the dick category. Mainly because I doubt you have one, you sound like a whiny p*ssy most of the time. Whatever balls you had must have atrophied a long time ago from a lack of use. I’d make you my b*tch, but I prefer someone with some fight or spirit in them, you’re a limper noodle than that excuse you were born with.


all I have to say is nice! You sir win this thread, or at least I am putting you in the lead!

Can someone top this witty genius?


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> all I have to say is nice! You sir win this thread, or at least I am putting you in the lead!
> 
> Can someone top this witty genius?


So, how have the poor financial decisions of others factored into your fear of spending your own money on yourself?

What are you doing to feel more comfortable with your decisions in a healthy way?


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

I dont know you that well just yet, honestly, thank god. 

Ive been here less than a month and I'm at my tolerance level of this whiney soy boy. I feel like im going to catch cooties from you all your posts are so soft and girly. 
If i have to get to know any more of you then* I *might just become like your father.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> So, how have the poor financial decisions of others factored into your fear of spending your own money on yourself?
> 
> What are you doing to feel more comfortable with your decisions in a healthy way?


This is a good question.

It's not poor financial decisions. It's a combination of growing up extremely poor, and the shadow of my father looming over me. I am missing a pretty important body part, to me anyway, because of the combination of being poor and my father saying it (or I) wasn't worth the expense.

It's weird though, spending money is not an issue for me, as long as I'm not spending it on myself. I don't know why I am okay with doing that, but not taking care of myself. I rarely buy myself clothes, I'd rather buy an old vehicle and fix it with parts I get from a junk yard. Even things I do in my house are DIY; partly because I like learning, but also because I think I can't afford to pay someone even though it's the furthest thing from the truth.

If I do spend money on myself, it has to be something that is a bargain basement sale type of deal. All of the things I acquired for my hobbies were bought with this mentality.

recently I've started taking steps to spend money on myself; justifying it as maintaining my health so I can outlive my brother and mother and continue to take care of them. This isn't the healthiest mentality to the problem, but it's a baby step in the right direction... I think.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> all I have to say is nice! You sir win this thread, or at least I am putting you in the lead!
> 
> Can someone top this witty genius?


AMA now officially a roast


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I am missing a pretty important body part, to me anyway, because of the combination of being poor and my father saying it (or I) wasn't worth the expense.



No Penis Confirmed


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

TomJ said:


> No Penis Confirmed


close... I'm missing one of my testicles due to abuse, due to being poor, due to... well I'll stop there because it will sound like I'm whining, but I've honestly been over this for decades at this point.

Told you guys I will answer nearly anything.  I'll even give you information no one asked for.. haha 😂


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> close... I'm missing one of my testicles due to abuse, due to being poor, due to... well I'll stop there because it will sound like I'm whining, but I've honestly been over this for decades at this point.
> 
> Told you guys I will answer nearly anything.  I'll even give you information no one asked for.. haha 😂


i have a buddy who lost one of his boys fairly recently (last few years) and told us it was cancer. 

only to find out from his cousin a couple weeks ago he was just being  a dickhead on a 4 wheeler and literally popped it. Like an actual squashed grape.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Real Question, 

seems like there is some quite justified disdain for your father. 

That considered, are you two still in touch?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

TomJ said:


> i have a buddy who lost one of his boys fairly recently (last few years) and told us it was cancer.
> 
> only to find out from his cousin a couple weeks ago he was just being  a dickhead on a 4 wheeler and literally popped it. Like an actual squashed grape.


Hahah... That's kind of funny.

Honestly, missing one nut just makes my dick look bigger. I'm not even joking. I kind of feel it helps me get in there deeper too.

Bitter sweet, and a blessing in disguise... Kind of 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Real Question,
> 
> seems like there is some quite justified disdain for your father.
> 
> That considered, are you two still in touch?


Nah, we don't talk. I let him stay in my life until about my late 20's, and then I said screw it and completely cut him out.

I wish him the best, but just not in my life. And I hope he doesn't get an opportunity to screw up anyone else's life either.

I do worry about him being lonely or having friends or people that care about him in general, but at the same time everything he has now he completely brought on himself.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hahah... That's kind of funny.
> 
> Honestly, missing one nut just makes my dick look bigger. I'm not even joking. I kind of feel it helps me get in there deeper too.
> 
> Bitter sweet, and a blessing in disguise... Kind of 🤣


sounds like you desperately needed that size boost anyway. sounds like a win to me.


Send0 said:


> Nah, we don't talk. I let him stay in my life until about my late 20's, and then I said screw it and completely cut him out.
> 
> I wish him the best, but just not in my life.


Sounds remarkably healthy, I doubt I'd have the same capability.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

TomJ said:


> sounds like you desperately needed that size boost anyway. sounds like a win to me.
> 
> Sounds remarkably healthy, I doubt I'd have the same capability.


Combined missing one nut, with the fact that TRT shriveled the other one, and you would think I'm John Holmes over here 😂


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Man, you guys really throw some soft ball questions. Are you really going to let @dted23 win this? 😂


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm surprised no one asked me why I'm nice most of the time, and then I appear to be a dick at other times. LOL
> 
> I was honestly expecting more questions that bordered on being a swift kick to the balls. I am disappointed  🤣


I'm surprised that you got ANY serious questions!!!  I was expecting a sold out shit show. 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm surprised that you got ANY serious questions!!!  I was expecting a sold out shit show. 🤣


You know so was I. I thought this was going to be a way to cure my boredom tonight 🤣


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Combined missing one nut, with the fact that TRT shriveled the other one, and you would think I'm John Holmes over here 😂


Nobody thinks that.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Man, you guys really throw some soft ball questions. Are you really going to let @dted23 win this? 😂


Are you referring to everyone's questions as "soft" in a subconscious effort to make yourself feel intellectually superior to us? Dick...  😃


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Nobody thinks that.


Oof... That hurt me right in the left nut 😂


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Oof... That hurt me right in the left nut 😂


You're not a Twix, you only have center nut.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're not a Twix, you only have center nut.


Better than being a mounds bar I guess 😎


----------



## phooka (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm an enterprise architect.


I wondered if the send0 was a nod to querying a socket connection.  Apparently it was more nerdy than even that...


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

Why are you self-conscious of your ectomorphic frame? Why do you feel you are not big enough? I bet pound for pound you are stronger than most “big” dudes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hmm.. there's a lot of things I could put here.
> 
> Let's say that I've been fortunate enough to avoid substance addiction. On a darker, and more cryptic note... I've managed to avoid becoming like my father.
> 
> ...



I was thinking it was a Korean dog  but I think that is a Jendo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2021)

I must have missed this. 3 pages already huh? You sound like an interesting person. I guess I only have one question: who are you?


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 25, 2021)

So you study biology/chemistry and go into Enterprise architecture.  That to me simply means that you are extremely smart and most likely went to an impressive college.  So were you on track to premed?  Pharmacy? And what school did you attend?  

When I was a teenager my friend was talking about how some girl deep throated him and how great it felt.  I was thinking why is he so excited?  Every girl I've been with has done me the same favor.  I was thinking wow, do I hook up with sluts?  Then a light bulb went off.  They do it because it required no effort.  My dick's so small that anyone could just gobble it all up.  Sorry, I know it's your AMA, but I wanted to throw that fun fact out there.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> I must have missed this. 3 pages already huh? You sound like an interesting person. I guess I only have one question: who are you?



He had requested questions. He didn’t say he’d answer them all. He has yet to answer mine in particular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> So you study biology/chemistry and go into Enterprise architecture.  That to me simply means that you are extremely smart and most likely went to an impressive college.  So were you on track to premed?  Pharmacy? And what school did you attend?
> 
> When I was a teenager my friend was talking about how some girl deep throated him and how great it felt.  I was thinking why is he so excited?  Every girl I've been with has done me the same favor.  I was thinking wow, do I hook up with sluts?  Then a light bulb went off.  They do it because it required no effort.  My dick's so small that anyone could just gobble it all up.  Sorry, I know it's your AMA, but I wanted to throw that fun fact out there.


I actually was on track for pre-med, and went to Baylor for most of my time, I but never followed through because I had the opportunity to work in a hospital one summer and it really opened my eyes. I realized that being a doctor in a hospital setting is no better than being a help desk agent. In the sense that they had a quota of patients they had to see per day, and it made it so that they could not provide optimal care.

At the time I was also naive, and thought all medical practice would be that way... at least the part of medicine I wanted to go into at the time. So I transferred to University of Houston (cheaper), and finished out my bio degree (cell and molecular) with a minor in chemistry.

During this time I was working in IT, during the dot com boom, and the money you could make was ridiculous because the technology was fairly new at the time. I was getting giant pay raises every 3-6 months. So even though I graduated, I decided to just ride the money train that was IT at the time.

Fiscally it worked out, but in terms of job satisfaction I feel like I failed. I would much rather do something that helps people directly...but oh well.

Also, I wouldn't call myself smart. At best, I'm good at comprehension and analyzing data... but there are a lot of people without degrees who can operate on par with me.

One thing I've learned as I've aged is that no one is inherently special. What makes us special are the things we do with our time on this rock, and in that regard I feel that I lag behind most people.

Sorry for the long winded response on this one.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Why are you self-conscious of your ectomorphic frame? Why do you feel you are not big enough? I bet pound for pound you are stronger than most “big” dudes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wouldn't say I'm self conscious per say, at least not anymore. When I was younger it was more about the fact that I was always weaker than everyone around me, and I wanted to be strong and athletic in a sport I wasn't meant for. The irony here is that I excel when it comes to running, even today, but I never viewed that as manly.

I think pound for pound I have a decently strong lower body; this was the only thing that allowed me to keep up to some degree while boxing (power is generated from the ground), but when it comes to upper body I am definitely weak. 

Anatomically I have small joints in the upper body, and this means I naturally can't handle the same heavy loads as other people my weight/height who have larger joints. Mechanically this is true.

I've accepted my limits, however at the same time I also know that I have to grind harder to make the gains I want. In this sense I am confident, and I think I am better than the "average" male because of my ability to push myself despite knowing I have limits.

😎


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Whenever you see me make self deprecating comments about myself, don't confuse that for lack of confidence or self esteem.

It's my way of trying to show humbleness. In truth, in my own way, I think I excel when it comes to putting in effort. And I am very confident in my ability to do this... but I don't want to come off as arrogant, because that's not a trait that wins friends or makes people able to respect you.

I'll post my transformation photos about half way into my winter bulk. I think that people will find that while I'm not @eazy _(this dude is just amazing)_, or @Spear _(I love and hate this dude... he knows exactly what I mean 🤣),_ that I am no slouch in what I've been able to do in the course of a single year.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> I must have missed this. 3 pages already huh? You sound like an interesting person. I guess I only have one question: who are you?


My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father... Prepare to die. 😎

I wanted to say I'm the most interesting man in the world, but I'm pretty sure you already own that title 😂


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

This might sound strange, but I honestly wasn't expecting to get as many questions as I have in this thread.

Keep asking questions if you have them, but I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for taking the time out for being interested enough to ask me whatever crossed your mind.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 25, 2021)

Does your ball end up leaning towards the middle or when you hike in the summer do you tend to chafe on one side?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

How big is your dick, hard and soft? Also, prove it with pics. Thanks bro.


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2021)

Is it hard being so cool IRL but coming off pretty basic on the internet?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Does your ball end up leaning towards the middle or when you hike in the summer do you tend to chafe on one side?


Hahaha.. I don't hike 😎



lifter6973 said:


> How big is your dick, hard and soft? Also, prove it with pics. Thanks bro.


2 inches, both hard and soft. @Flyingdragon  keeps all my pics



Jin said:


> Is it hard being so cool IRL but coming off pretty basic on the internet?


I'm not cool on the internet? 😢 Were all those sweet nothings you whispered into my ears just lies? LIES?!!!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

Would you rather fuck a man that looked like a man or be fucked by a man that looked like a women with a huge pp


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father... Prepare to die.
> 
> I wanted to say I'm the most interesting man in the world, but I'm pretty sure you already own that title



My spouse says this often; I wonder where he’d got it from. His Last name is also Montoya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Would you rather fuck a man that looked like a man or be fucked by a man that looked like a women with a huge pp



Funny thing is that Trump is telling the truth. LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Would you rather fuck a man that looked like a man or be fucked by a man that looked like a women with a huge pp


Oooh.. this is a tough one. Does anyone have to know either way?

On second thought it's not that hard. Either are gay, so that makes that part a wash. So I guess be fucked by a man that looked like a woman... At least that way I had some eye candy going on 🤣


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 13689


B is sexy as fuck


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 13689


I don't want it...  But I stand by what I said... Definitely B.... I mean she/he is hot, and if I'm being honest then I have to say that's a good looking PP LOL 😂


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 13689



Moz def B….LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Moz def B….LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


But you are looking purely at the PP... your opinion is invalid in this one particular case



But I agree with you 😂


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

This thread a roller coaster... Haha, from light joking questions, to serious questions, to a roast, and now to pp-centric 🤣


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 13689


This pic is gonna upset the UG secret anti ghey league. You know the guys that complain about gays then in the same sentence say they have no problem with gays


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> This pic is gonna upset the UG secret anti ghey league. You know the guys that complain about gays then in the same sentence say they have no problem with gays


But there's no ghey involved here?!?  😳😳😳🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But there's no ghey involved here?!?  😳😳😳🤣🤣🤣


All I see is a good looking chick, with a good looking dick.  Am I missing something? 🤔


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> This pic is gonna upset the UG secret anti ghey league. You know the guys that complain about gays then in the same sentence say they have no problem with gays


I mean i got nothing against gays, but do they really have to be so gay? i mean come on.


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I mean i got nothing against gays, but do they really have to be so gay? i mean come on.


They just in touch with there feminine side, and this post is exactly what I was talking about ha ha.


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Moz def B….LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd pick B as well.  A is a dude!!!   😂


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> They just in touch with there feminine side, and this post is exactly what I was talking about ha ha.


That was exactly the joke   

Im glad you noticed.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

How the hell has @Flyingdragon not made it in here yet?

PP's are like his bat signal


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 25, 2021)

I have arrived


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I have arrived


Fucking hell the wife will be as wet as an otters pocket when I show her that


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I have arrived


He has 3 quads!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> He has 3 quads!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Quadzilla


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I have arrived


I've been trying to get you in here! Now the real party can get started.

Boy has this thread derailed! And I'm 100% onboard with it, hahaha


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I've been trying to get you in here! Now the real party can get started.
> 
> Boy has this thread derailed! And I'm 100% onboard with it, hahaha


I just had to go back to the beginning to see what the thread was about


----------



## eazy (Sep 25, 2021)

You are guaranteed 100% survival in an activity that normally guarantees 100% death but you only get to do it once in your entire life. What do you choose and why?


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2021)

eazy said:


> You are guaranteed 100% survival in an activity that normally guarantees 100% death but you only get to do it once in your entire life. What do you choose and why?


Jump out of a plane. No shoot.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

eazy said:


> You are guaranteed 100% survival in an activity that normally guarantees 100% death but you only get to do it once in your entire life. What do you choose and why?


Easy, eazy... I would choose to dive into a star or a black hole. I hope I don't have to explain why... the level of badassery should be evident. 😁


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> Jump out of a plane. No shoot.


You aim low sir... I expected more intense badassery from you 😁


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Being torn apart at the atomic level, only to be reassembled, would also be kind of awesome. I truth I'm hoping for super powers with this one.


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You aim low sir... I expected more intense badassery from you 😁


French kiss a great white?
Shot by a tank? 
Rolled around on top of broken glass then set ablaze?
Unprotected orgy with end stage AIDS patients.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> French kiss a great white?
> Shot by a tank?
> Rolled around on top of broken glass then set ablaze?
> Unprotected orgy with end stage AIDS patients.


Much better!! See, I knew you were holding back!


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Being torn apart at the atomic level, only to be reassembled, would also be kind of awesome. I truth I'm hoping for super powers with this one.


spaghettification. Final answer.


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> French kiss a great white?
> Shot by a tank?
> Rolled around on top of broken glass then set ablaze?
> Unprotected orgy with end stage AIDS patients.


Are the patients male or female also the shark male or female???


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

TomJ said:


> That was exactly the joke
> 
> Im glad you noticed.



Trump knows what’s up; unfortunately there are some of those who left The Undergrohnd that didn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I have arrived



#MeatyAF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> #MeatyAF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a fake natty to me (pumped), but maybe I'm just jelly 😢


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 18, 2022)

Did you end up getting that knee cave squared away?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Did you end up getting that knee cave squared away?


Sincere question, or just poking fun?

The short answer is yes, I figured it out.


----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 18, 2022)

Is pulling out considered birth control?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 18, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> Is pulling out considered birth control?



Depends on if she's already pregnant...


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 18, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> Is pulling out considered birth control?


Yes, it's called the withdrawal method or coitus iterruptus.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> Is pulling out considered birth control?


I'm going to go with no... But also


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Sincere question, or just poking fun?
> 
> The short answer is yes, I figured it out.


I just noticed that thread was gone and needed resolution.


----------



## eazy (Nov 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I just noticed that thread was gone and needed resolution.





https://imgur.com/HfC7OXO


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 18, 2022)

I love this thread already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 19, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Depends on if she's already pregnant...


For the win! Good answer. I originally frowned upon your tactics. I mean luring big women into the back of your van with a greasy sacks of double cheese burgers can come across as unethical. But your alright 😂


----------



## TODAY (Nov 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I just noticed that thread was gone and needed resolution.


I appreciate this.


He's less likely to delete his own Q&A out of embarrassment


----------

